# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Ενισχυτής Roadstar 200W

## Sigal

Ενισχυτής Roadstar 200W  *50€*
Ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου Roadstar AM-393 2 Channel 200W μεταχειρισμένος. 



23622145_308330552981148_5069106308259760791_n.jpg 23659194_308330649647805_7667732546412992952_n.jpg 23622030_308330592981144_4122134271773227243_n.jpg

----------

